# Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool - excerpts available now! - anniversary discount c



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 3, 2013)

Since the release of iZotope's Iris in April 2013 I created 375 Iris patches including 8.11 Gigabyte of original samples.

My Iris patches focus on ethereal and cinematic soundscapes, dark and eery drone sounds, more experimental textures and the occasional synth- and drumloop. Almost all samples were created especially for this Iris collection, some were taken form the vast pool of samples I have created for my various soundsets. All included samples are produced in 48 Khz/24 Bit.

Get the annual subscription for currently € 125 EUR. The more patches I post, the higher the subscription price will be. Whenever I find the time I will create and upload smaller patch collections and send out the download links to all subscribers. 

All samples involved are embedded in the presets using the "Export"-function in the Iris Browser. Just create a folder in your Iris Library->Patches named "patchpool" and drag the downloaded patches inside that folder to access the presets. Or just drop the entire download folder into "Iris Library->Patches".

Subscription page

All demos below were produced entirely with my Iris presets without any post-processing, apart from two demos, one using B2 Reverb and one using VVVerb as stated in the track title.

[flash width=700 height=600 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F1885866&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 4, 2013)

*Calmer than Life*

Here comes the demo for a new Iris patch from the upcoming subscription Set No. 21 - Calmer than Life - some VVVerb was used:

http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/c ... -iris-demo


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 6, 2013)

Here is a rather alien demo using 2 patches from the upcoming Subscription Set No. 21 - "Space Frogs" and "Moscow Backstage":

http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/a ... -iris-demo


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 8, 2013)

Demo combining 3 Iris patches from Subscription Set No. 21 which will be released in a minute:

http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/s ... -iris-demo


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 8, 2013)

Here is the info for Subscription Set 21 which I will distribute in a minute:

Set 21 uploaded on January 9 - 2013 containing 6 presets (165.3 MB) including:

*Calmer than Life - MW - 3 Macros*
The same sample is used in S1+2, S1 with a very narrow spectral selection and S2 playing more full range. Bring in S2 with the Modwheel. Macro 1 controls Delay Mix, M2 adds Tube Distortion and M3 adds Filtermod. Both oscillators play in Non-Retrigger mode.

*Darker Thoughts - MW - 3 Macros*
The same sample is used in all 3 oscillators, S3 playing the full frequency spectrum, volume controlled by a slow LFO. The inverted Modwheel controls LP Cutoff, Macro 1 adds distortion to S1+3, M2 adds amplitude modulation to S1 and M3 controls the Modspeed.

*Moscow Backstage - MW - 4 Macros*
A field recording I made in the backstage area of a Moscow concert hall in 2011. Some talking, radiation form mobile phones, some impact noises. DIfferent segments and spectral selections of the same sample are used in the 3 oscillators.
The Modwheel brings in saturated distortion, Macro 1 for Delay Mix, M2 controls LP Cutoff, M3 adds Pitchmod to S1, M4 for PM speed. 
The pitch for S3 is fixed so it does not react to incoming Midi notes, it has a free running LFO assigned to pitch though, so each time you hit a key the pitch will be different.

*Space Frogs - MW - 6 Macros*
A 2-minute long sample of frogs in a pond which I recorded some years ago in a suburbian area in Dresden is used in all 3 oscillators playing different segments and spectral selections. The nearby motorway makes for some nice distant drones which can be heard in S2. S1 plays in Radius RT mode, S3 is set to Non-Retrigger mode. Destroy the frogs with the Modwheel, control LP Cutoff with inversed Macro 1, add Delay with M2. M3+4 control Pitchmod for S1 (amount/speed), M5+6 control Pitchmod for S3.

*Spectral Violins - MW - 3 Macros*
2 violin textures play in S1+2, S3 uses the same sample as in S2 but plays a different segment and a broader spectral selection, it's volume is assigned to the Modwheel which also controls the LP FIlter Cutoff (inverted). Bring in temposynced Pitchmod for S1+3 with Macro 3, Macros 1+2 for Delay/Chorus Mix. All samples play in Non-Retrigger mode.

*Tinkleverse Split - MW - 6 Macros*
An animated synth texture made with Metasynth plays in S1+3, S3 is mapped from C5 upwards (C6 in Iris), S1 plays over the whole range and is set to Non-Retrigger mode. The original percussive texture made with caviar can samples from which the synth texture was derived is playing in S2, it's volume assigned to the Modwheel. S2 is mapped up to C5 (C6 in Iris). Control the LP Cutoff with the inversed Macro 2, add Filtermod with M1, control Modspeed with M3. M4 for Delay Mix, M5 controls Delay time (makes for some nice modulation effects) and M6 controls Reverb Mix. S2+3 play in Radius RT mode so the CPU hit can be high depending on your computer specs. Set them to Resample to save CPU (which will of course change the sound drastically).


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 21, 2013)

*Spectral Birds*

Here is a video of creating a new Iris patch using a processed field recording of a singing bird which I recorded last summer in the fields. The soundscape used combines strangely reverbrated birds with metasynthed spectralized birddrones in the low frequency range so there is plenty to choose from and carve out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQDbuXMlf0E

This patch will be part of the next subscription set to be released soonish.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*

Very inspiring sounds Simon. I'm still yet to throw my own samples into synths, like Absynth, Alchemy and Padshop I don't have Iris).

Sounds like fun.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*



TheUnfinished @ Tue Jan 22 said:


> Very inspiring sounds Simon. I'm still yet to throw my own samples into synths, like Absynth, Alchemy and Padshop I don't have Iris).
> 
> Sounds like fun.
> 
> Keep up the good work.



Thank you - I'm sure you'll love the sample throwing


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 22, 2013)

*Container Music*

Demo for two Iris patches from the upcoming Subscription Set No. 22 - "Container Music" and "Bird Encounter" - the bird patch is the one from the video above, "Container Music" uses the snippet of a field recording I recorded for a film project in a russian harbour in 2011, the discharging of containers with nice tonal metal squeaks:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F76009330&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 25, 2013)

*2 patches from Set No. 22*

Some melancholy is in the air today, here are 2 new patches from Subscription Set No. 22 to be released within the next days - Elves Choir and Dreamland:
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F76426147&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 27, 2013)

Here is a fresh demo for Set No 22 - 3 patches, a singing sikh I recorded shortly after 9/11 off the TV during a ceremony for the victims, a tribal drumloop made with framedrum samples and electronics and a one-finger-pad made with various synth layers:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F76697327&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 29, 2013)

*Set No. 22*

I just uploaded the Iris Subcription Set No. 22 to my server and will distribute the download link to all subscribers in a minute.


Iris Subscription Set No. 22 - uploaded on January 29 2013 - 10 patches - 142 MB unzipped

*Band Outtake 01 - MW - 2 Macros*
A processed outtake of a recording with my former Band ROYCE which didn't make it onto the album which I published myself in 2006. An 8-Bar loop - original BPM 124.something, root note C3. 
S1 only plays the low frequency range, bring in S2 with the Modwheel for full bandwidth. S3 plays a short loop from the middle of the sample, bring it on with Macro 3. Add Reverb to S2+3 with Macro 1.

*Bird Encounter - MW - 2 Macros*
Processed field recording of a bird recorded some summers ago. Different spectral selections and segments of the same sample play in S1+2. S1 runs in Non-Retrigger mode.
Add fast random Pitchmod to S1 with the Modwheel, Macros 1+2 for Delay Mix/Time. Try all ranges please.

*Container Music - MW - 7 Macros*
A snippet of the recording of the discharging of containers in a russian harbour (Kaliningrad) recorded in 2011 for a film project. S1 running in Non-Retrigger mode plays a narrow selection of high metal squeaks, S2 plays a longer segment with rumbling and impacts. Add vibrato to S1 with the Modwheel, 7 Macros are assigned, please check the Macro page.

*Dreamland - MW - 3 Macros*
Synth texture mixed with flute noises, a very dreamy and mysterious patch. Different spectral selections of the same sample in S1+2. Add fast Pitchmod with the Modwheel, Macros 1+2 for Delay/Reverb Mix, M3 control LP Filter Cutoff.

*Elves Choir - MW - 3 Macros*
A female vocalist I recorded for a theatre project a while ago, she had a very strong vibrato (unusable for my purposes but I still paid her), with the narrow spectral selection on S1 it sort of emulates a Theremin  
S1 runs in Radius RT mode so the vibrato speed will stay the same on each key played. S2 (Non-Retrigger mode) plays a broader selection of the same sample in the high frquency range, bring it in with the Modwheel. S3 (Non-Retrigger mode) plays the sample back and forth in the very high frequency range, bring it in with Macro 3. Macro 1 for Delay Mix, M2 controls Highpass Cutoff. There is a bit of glide active in this patch for better legato smearing.

*Joyful Harmonics - MW - 3 Macros*
The sample from the patch Singing Sikh (see below) resynthed and then manipulated in Metasynth. Different spectral selections of the same sample play in S1+2, both running in Non-Retrigger mode. Inverted Modwheel for LP Filter Cutoff/Reso. Macro 1 brings in temposynced square-shaped Pitchmod for S1, M 3+4 for Delay/Reverb Mix. In the low ranges this patch is also great for deep meditative drones. Both samples play in Non-Retrigger mode.

*One Finger Wall - MW - 4 Macros*
A sample made by layering different synths forming a big and beautiful chord. Different spectral selections of the same sample play in S1-3. The volume of S3 with the broadest selection is assigned to the Modwheel, Macro 1 for Delay Mix, M3 for LP Cutoff, M4 for temposynced Filtermod, M5 for temposynced Pitchmod of S3.

*Singing Sikh - MW - 2 Macros*
Shortly after 9/11 there was a ceremony for the victims in a New York stadium which was broadcasted on TV. I recorded hours of it from the TV and included those samples in my George Bush Rap "Da Speech".
I dug up these samples recently and started denoising and tweaking them. So here is a singing Sikh with a beautiful and touching chant, S1+2 play different spectral selections, both in Non-Retrigger mode, so if you play overlapping legato you will hear the whole long chant while changing pitches. Bring in S2 with the Modwheel for full frequency range. Macros 1+2 for Pitchmod/Modspeed, Glide is also activated.

*Spectral Blackout - MW - 4 Macros*
A sample made with one of my Reaktor ensembles, very narrow spectral selections of the same sample play in S1-3, S3 running in Non-Retrigger mode. 
The Modwheel adds Distortion and Chorus, Macros 1+2 for Pitchmod/Modspeed, M3 for Delay Mix, M4 for Delay Time.

*Tribal Loop - MW - 4 Macros*
A tribal loop with some electronics made with processed Framedrum samples from my soundset Framedrum for Alchemy, original BPM 90, root note C3. Add distortion with the Modwheel, Macros 1+2 for Pitchmod/Modspeed to destroy the timing, M3 controls LP Filter Cuoff, M4 increases the release time.

----

The subscription price has been upped to € 45 Euro, there are now 134 patches including 3 Gigabyte of samples.

Enjoy the sounds!

Simon


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Feb 1, 2013)

*One week discount*

For one week - until February 8 - the annual subscription for Iris presets is discounted at 22% - € 35 Euro instead of 45 Euro.

Get it here.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: One week discount*



Sampleconstruct @ Fri Feb 01 said:


> For one week - until February 8 - the annual subscription for Iris presets is discounted at 22% - € 35 Euro instead of 45 Euro.
> 
> Get it here.



Bumping the discount offer - price goes back to € 45 on Friday night.


----------



## doctornine (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*

Folks, if you have Iris, spend 35Euro's asap.

Because it's a fantastic sound design set 

o-[][]-o


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*



doctornine @ Thu Feb 07 said:


> Folks, if you have Iris, spend 35Euro's asap.
> 
> Because it's a fantastic sound design set
> 
> o-[][]-o



Thank's o-[][]-o


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Feb 21, 2013)

*Demo Set 23*

Fresh demo for Iris patch "Harp Wonder" from the upcoming subscription Set No. 23 - made from a processed recording with (real) harp playing flagolet style from one of my recent compositions - all modulations played in real time:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F80233888&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## woodsdenis (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*

Just got this Simon, great idea. Waiting for download links expectantly. BTW Simons Alchemy stuff is dynamite too.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*



woodsdenis @ Thu Feb 21 said:


> Just got this Simon, great idea. Waiting for download links expectantly. BTW Simons Alchemy stuff is dynamite too.



Thank's Dennis, links sent, have a good flight


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Feb 22, 2013)

*Soma Zoo*

Soma Zoo - ambient soundscape made with 2 fresh Iris patches from the upcoming set:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F80381902&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Feb 25, 2013)

*Iris Subscription Set No. 23*

Iris Subscription Set 23 is online now, I will send the link around to all subscribers later tonight.

*Iris Subscription Set 23* - uploaded on February 25 - 2013 containing 7 presets (167.8 MB).
With the release of this set I'm skipping the "MW - xy Macros" in the patch titles, it just clutters the preset browser and by reading the descriptions and looking at the Macro page in each patch you should all be able to understand, what the Controllers do.

*Fantasy Space*
The involved sample was made by sending the improv with one of my Alchemy patches into a space made with B2. 
S1+2 play different aspects of the same sample, bring in S2 with the Modwheel. Both samples play in Non-Retrigger mode. 
7 Macros are assigned, please check the Macro page to see what's happening there.

*Harmonic Festival*
First I made a patch in Absynth sending a processed field recording of a pedestrian zone through it's incredible (tuned) Supercomb filters. Then I played some notes and tweaked the Comb controls and granulated the result with crusherX. S1-3 play different aspects of the same long sample, S2/3 run in Non-Retrigger mode. The inverted Mowheel controls the LP filter cutoff.
Macros 1+2 control amount/speed of temposynced pitch modulation in S1+3, Macro 3 shifts the pitch of S2 down an octave. Effcts run in Send Mode.

*Harmonic Sweeper*
A spectral drone made with Metasynth by...too convoluted to explain. S1+2 running in Non-Retrigger mode are panned hard left right, playing the same sample and spectral selection with an offset.
Modwheel controls LP filter cutoff, 6 Macros are assigned, check the Macro page please.
Works well for deep drones and chord playing in the higher ranges alike.

*Harp Wonder*
The processed recording of a harp playing a snippet from my recent orchestral composition Doktrin der Ruhe in flagolet style.
S1-3 all play different aspects of the same long sample, bring in S2 (running in Radius RT mode) with the Modwheel. S1 plays in Non-Retrigger mode.
6 Macros are assigned, please check the Macro page.

*Penguin Kids*
A field recording I recorded in the Mannheim zoo of bathing penguins, screaming/talking children/parents and background activities (birds, planes).
S2 running in Non-Retrigger mode plays a spectral selection of the screaming penguins while being fed with stinky fish, S1 plays adult voices and a shouting child.
The Modwheel adds random pitch modulation to the penguins and a fast pitch mod to the voices.
6 Macros are assigned, please check the Macro page.

*UberThunder*
S2 plays the sample of a metal thundersheet I recorded in an open air sculpture park in Dresden. It plays in one shot mode, so it doesn't loop. 
S1 plays a long, metasynthed derivative of that sample made by resynthing it in Metasynth and playing back the manipulated/stretched spectral content with a multi sampler using strange noises I made by improvising with UberMod processing short noise bursts.
Modwheel adds distortion, Macros 1+2 control the Delay FX, M3 ads pitch mod to S1, Macro 4 controls Reverb Mix.
S1 plays in Non-Retrigger mode so you can play overlapping legato notes to reach the end of the sample while re-triggering the thundrous attack.

*Vowel Synth*
2 samples made by tweaking an imported waveform in Diversion's wave editor in real time and recording the output to disk. Great sound for deep drones, chords work well too though.
The Modwheel adds different flavours of pitch modulation to S1+2, five Macros are assigned, please check the Macro page.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 15, 2013)

Here is a new track combining 4 Iris patches from the upcoming subscription set no. 24:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F83405429&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 17, 2013)

*Set No. 24*

Here comes the info for Iris Subscription Set No. 24 which I am just uploading, links will be sent out in a minute after I doublechecked the download.

Iris Subscription Set 24 - uploaded on March 17 - 2013 containing 7 presets (158.5 MB) including:

*Broken Piano Music*
A sample from my SoundPack Piano Destruction, beating the strings of a destroyed thus broken piano with soft mallets, playing a little melancholic sequence.
S1-3 play different segments and spectral selections of the same sample., S1+2 running in Non-Retrigger mode. Bring in S3 - a mysterious spectral glissando - with the Modwheel.
Macro 1 adds noise-controlled pitchmod to S+1, Macro 2 adds distortion to S1+2.

*Cello Harmonics Split*
Two samples from my SoundPack Experimental Cello - one pure and one processed - play in S1+2, both running in Non-Retrigger mode. 
S1 is mapped from the ottom up to C3 (C4 in Iris), S2 plays from C3 (C4) upwards.
The sample in S2 is quite long, so play longer notes to fully explore this sound. The inverted Modwheel reduces the LP filter cutoff, as the filter is operating pre-FX, 
the unfiltered signal is still sent into the FX when the MW is down. 5 Macros are assigned, please check the Macro page.

*Grainloops*
The involved sample is actually a muted piano sound, a snippet from a live-recording from a concert I played in a gallery. I processed this little loop with various granulators,
S+2 play different segments and spectral selections of the same sound. S1 plays in Non-Retrigger mode.
S2 has a strong pitch modulation assigned, increase the mod speed with the Modwheel.
Macros 1+2 control Delay FX. This patch can produce some incredible sub-bass frequencies.

*Granular Cutlery*
THe sample was made by first improvising chaotically with cutlery from kitchen and then granulationg the recording. S1 play a very "dotted" spectral selection of this sample, S2 plays almost the entire frquency spectrum, bring it in with the Modwheel. Add square-shaped LFO modulation to S1 with Macro 1 (x), control the LFO speed with Macro 2 (y). M3 adds Reverb, M4 adds aliased distortion.

*Hugeness*
The involved long sample was made by layering chords with sounds I made in Alchemy, Padshop Pro and Diversion. S1-2 play different spectral aspects of the same sample. 
S1+2 run in Non-Retrigger mode. The Modwheel adds temposynced amplitude modulation to all oscillatios, all running at different speeds.
M1 (x) controls LP filter cutoff, M2 (y) adds filter modulation. M3+4 for Phaser and Delay Mix.

*Spectral Cutlery*
Another processed cutlery improvisation, this time spectralized with various tools, resulting in a big SciFi soundscape.
S1-3 all play broad frequency selections from different segments of the same sample.The Modwheel adds pitch modulation to all oscillators, each running at slightly different speeds.
M1 (x) controls HP cutoff, M2 (y) adds a fast flange-FX. M3 adds a long stereo delay.

*Tokyo Tickets*
Stochastic mystery - I recorded the involved sample in the Tokyo subway, bleeping ticket machines, some pedestrians talking and general subway ambience. S1+2 spectrally focus on the bleeps, using a very narrow seletion to enhance them. S3 adds a broad selection of the same sample, bring it in with Macro 3. All samples run in Non-Retrigger mode.
Add random pitchmod to S1+2 with the Modwheel, control the LFO speed with Macro 4. M1+2 control Delay Mix/Rate, M5+6 control Reverb Mix/Size.

Enjoy the sounds please.

Subscription price has been upped to € 50 Euro.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 2, 2013)

*Vase Duo from Subscription Set 25*

Demo for Iris patch "Vase Duo" from the upcoming Subscription Set No. 25 - derived from the sample of tremolating with soft mallets on a ceramic vase. I also multisampled this vase (up to 10X Round Robin) and will make some Alchemy patches with it:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F86140111&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 4, 2013)

Here is an Iris video processing the sample of a Shipbell which I bought some days ago. There will be some nice bell patches in Set 25:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah4i0zwt-dA


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Dec 3, 2013)

Haven't posted in this thread for ages. Meanwhile the subscription library has grown to 249 patches including 5.17 GB of original samples.

The Iris subscription is currently discounted at 20% in the http://www.patchpool.de/all_products_christmas.html (patchpool Christmas Sale).


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Dec 9, 2013)

*Set 38*

Two Iris patches from the upcoming subscription set 38 are playing in this track:
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F124094947&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## dathyr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*

Hi Simon,

This is about Absynth patches that are on your patchpool site. I am a subscriber to your Absynth 5 library and there has not been any new Absynth patches for quite a while.

Are you doing anymore for Absynth, or is that it for the library?

just curious and thanks for what you have done in the past,

DT


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*



dathyr1 @ Tue Dec 10 said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> This is about Absynth patches that are on your patchpool site. I am a subscriber to your Absynth 5 library and there has not been any new Absynth patches for quite a while.
> 
> ...



I haven't released Absynth patches for 1.5 years now, first I waited a year for the bugfix in the most recent update, now that Absynth is fixed I might continue the subscription. I might also release a new Bank for it next year and give that to all Absynth subscribers as well.

But this thread is for my Iris subscription.


----------



## dathyr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*

Thanks Simon for your update info. Sorry for posting here in the Iris topic.

Happy Holidays,

DT


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Dec 11, 2013)

*New video*

Here is a little video improvising with the new Iris patch "Ebow Magic" from the upcoming subscription set 38:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPWdi-kzUwg


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*

Two more patches from subscription set 38 in one track:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F124478656&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Dec 14, 2013)

Processing a field recording - made in Beijing at Coal Mountain - with Iris. From the patchpool subscriptions series, set 38.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Tfds56Yv4I


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Dec 14, 2013)

And some singing temple monks recorded in a Seoul temple processed with Iris. From the upcoming subscription set 38:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RomB7OKRqqo


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Dec 15, 2013)

Here comes the release info for set 38:

Iris Subscription Set 38 uploaded on Decembre 15 - 2013 containing 10 presets (163.8 MB) including:

*Beijing Coal Mountain*
A field recording I used in my soundtrack for the cinema-documentary Trip to Asia. I recorded this at 6 am in the morning in a Beijing city park, people do their Tai Chi exercises, stand in the woods shouting and spitting, some do group exercises or dance to chinese pop-music music coming from ghetto-blasters. What a great way to start the day.
The long sample in S1 is running in Non-Retrigger mode, add distortion with the Modwheel. Macros 1+2 control amount of Delay/Reverb FX, M3 adds random pitch modulation, control the PM speed using M4.

*Big Synth Split*
A multisampled synth sound I programmed in Zebra, three samples split across the keyboard, root notes at C1/D3/E5 (C2/D4/E6 in Iris). Control the attack time using Macro 1 (x), add temposynced filter modulation with M2. The Modwheel decreases LP filter cutoff and adds a tad of pitch modulation. M3+4 control the amount of Chorus/Delay FX.

*Bouncing Timp Madness Split*
A timpani sample from my sound library Scattered Entity Vol. 1 for MachFive 3, bouncing a little rubber ball on the timpani and then movig the pedal for glissando effects. This sample was then granulated with crusherX and run through a tuned multiband combfilter (Melda). S1+2 - running in Non-Retrigger mode - are playing in split mode using the same sample with inverted frequency band selections, overlapping split point is C4 (C5 in iris). S3, only using the end of the sample, is running in "Fixed" mode, meaning it doesn't react to incoming Midi pitch, it's pitch is modulated by a random LFO. Bring in S3 with the Modwheel. Macros 1+2 (x/y) control the amount of reverb and distortion, M3 adds pitch modulation to S1+2, control the modulation speed with M4.

*Dark Doom Day Split*
A textural sample I made with Diversion running in split mode, all 3 oscillators using different spectral selections and segments of the same long sample, all oscillators run in Non-Retrigger mode. S1+2 are mapped from C3 (C4) upwards, S3 plays below C3 (C4). Add noise-shaped pitch modulation to S1+2 with the Modwheel. Add Delay FX with Macro 1 (x), M2 (y) controls the LP cutoff, if M2 is turned down, the envelope controlled modulation of the filter cutoff becomes audible. M3 controls the amount of Chorus FX.

*Ebow Magic*
A sample of playing an acoustic western guitar with an ebow which I recorded for my sound library Sonic Cinema for HALion 5. This sample was processed with various spectral and spatial tools before importing it into iris. S1+2 play different spectral aspects of the same sample, S1 running in Non-Retrigger mode. The Modwheel adds noise-shaped pitch modulation to S1. Macros 1-4 for FX control, inverted M5 controls LP filter cutoff.

*Penta Chimes*
Some chimes I sampled for my sound library Sonic Cinema for HALion 5, first timestretched with MachFive's IRCAM stretch mode and then transposed and retuned to a pentatonic scale with Melodyne. The 3 oscillators play different spectral selections and segments of the same long sample. the Sub-oscillator adds a synthesized waveform. Bring in S2 (playing a broader spectral selection) with the Modwheel. Macros 1+2 (x/y) control the amount of Chorus/Delay FX.

*Seoul Temple Monks*
Two buddhist monks performing a puja which I recorded in a Seoul temple, a recording I used in my soundtrack for the cinema-documentary Trip to Asia. One of the monks was actually singing through a little guitar amp holding a SM 58 in his hands, I was standing behind the half-open room so they wouldn't notice me too much. S1+2 are running in Radius RT mode, so the original tempo of the sample is preserved no matter what pitch you play. S1 plays almost the entire frequency range, bring it in with the Modwheel. S2 plays a more narrow spectral selection in the lower frequency range. Macros 1+2 (x/y) control the amount of distortion and the HP filter cutoff, M3 controls the amount of reverb, M4 adds random pitch modulation which is somewhat synced to the rhythm of the singing and percussion.

*Sousa Drone Split*
A sousaphone sample (singing a vocal interval over a deep root note) which i recorded for my sound library Sonic Cinema for HALion 5, first timestretched with MachFive's IRCAM stretch mode and then spatialized with various plug-ins. S1+2 are mapped up to C3 (C4 in Iris), S3 plays from C3 (C4) upwards. S1+3 are running in non-Retrigger mode. Add temposynced amplitude modulation to S1+2 with the Modwheel. Macros 1+2 (x/y) control the amount of Delay/Reverb FX, M3 controls the HP cutoff, M4 adds Chorus FX.

*Spectral Orchestra*
A recording made backstage during an orchestral rehearsal, processed with various GRM tools and retuned with Melodyne. All 3 oscillators use the same sample playing different spectral aspects and segments. The Modwheel adds subtle pitch modulation, Macros 1+2 (x/y) control the amount of Delay/Chorus FX, M3 controls reverb amount, the inverted M4 controls LP cutoff.

*Wahwah Trombone Split*
Trombone with Wahwah mute performing an accel/rit with the Wahwah vowels, a sample recorded for my sound library Sonic Cinema for HALion 5. S1+2 both use the same sample, overlapping split point is C4 (C5 in iris), S2 is running in Non-Retrigger mode. Add random pitch modulation with the Modwheel, control the modulation speed with Macro 3. M1+2 control the amount of Delay/Reverb FX, M4 adds aliased distortion, modulate the tone of the aliasing with Macro 5.

----

The Iris subscription library now contains 259 patches using 5.35 Gigabyte of samples. The price is still discounted at 20% through Decembre 31 and will be raised on January 1st.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Dec 29, 2013)

Here is a fresh video with a new Iris patch from the upcoming subscription set 39 - Crane Impacts, made with a sample recorded in the russian harbor of Kaliningrad, a giant crane discharging a container ship, some workers, environmental sounds:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuCfsjZ4vRc


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 3, 2014)

*New Year's Ambient Ride*

Starting the new year with 2 fresh iris patches in this ambient demo:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F127708665&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*

Here comes a demo for the Iris patch "Waterphone Gong texture" from the upcoming subscription set no. 39. The involved sample used in 2 oscillators with different spectral selections was produced by tremolating on the bottom of a waterphone with a soft gong beater:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F128481831&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 9, 2014)

Two fresh Iris patches in one video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cp7c2NVodA


----------



## Atom Hub (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*

I do not have any of those synths, but just listening to those patches is great... my today s soundtrack  

really good job


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*



Atom Hub @ Thu Jan 09 said:


> I do not have any of those synths, but just listening to those patches is great... my today s soundtrack
> 
> really good job



Thank's for listening  if you don't own any of the synths I produce soundware for, then just consider those demo tracks as being open source easy-or-difficult-listening-music for various moods =o


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*

Three Iris patches from the upcoming subscription set 39 in a rather dark, experimental track. All sounds are derived from field recordings. The same instance of B2 reverb on a Send Bus was used for all 3 sounds.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F128754536&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 9, 2014)

Here comes the release info for set 39:

*Iris Subscription Set 39 uploaded on January 10 - 2014 containing 10 presets (253.4 MB) including:*

*Crane Impacts*
All 3 oscillators use a sample recorded in the russian harbour of Kaliningrad while a huge crane was unloading a container ship. S1 plays a metal impact follwed by the voice of a harbour worker. S2+3 play very narrow spectral selections of the surrounding harbour environment, S2 running in Non-Retrigger mode. Each oscillator has it's dedicated volume control (Macros 3-5), Macros 1/2/6/7 control the involved Iris effects. The Modwheel adds pitch modulation to S1+2.

*Crane Monster*
All 3 oscillators use a sample recorded in the russian harbour of Kaliningrad inside a huge crane unloading a container ship. I just gave the camera man my Zoom as the cabin was too small for all of us and he put it next to the crane conductor, we got banned from the harbour for filming this after the shooting. 
S1 plays a very narrow (and mysterious) spectral selections of very high background noises, S2 play more accentuated noises from this sample. S3 running in "Fixed" mode (no Midi pitch response) plays the full spectral selection backwards/forwards from the end of the long sample, bring in S3 using the Modwheel. The pitch of S3 is constantly modulated ny a noise-shaped LFO. The Modwheel also adds noise-controlled pitch modulation to S1. Macros 1-4 control the amount of the involved Iris effects.

*Darker Day Split*
A long sample/soundscape made by processing some natural cello harmonics/flageolets and a sousaphone accent at the end of the sample with ÜberMod. The cello part in S1 plays up to C4 (C5 in Iris), the sousaphone sound plays from C4 upwards. The Modwheel adds temposynced amplitude modulation to both sounds. Macro 1 (x) controls Delay FX amount, M2 (y) controls LP cutoff, M 3+4 control Chorus FX amount/speed.

*FilterQuencer Split*
A sequence I made with Spectral using a sound from my soundset Spectral Excursions, processed with ÜberMod synced delays. S1+2 both use the same sample with different spectral selections, both oscillators run in Radius RT mode, so the tempo is fixed to the original tempo of 120 BPM. Switch the oscillators to "Resample" if you want normal sampling behaviour (time follows pitch). Macros 1+2 control amount of Distortion/Reverb FX.

*Folk Beings Split*
A rather mysterious soundscape is used in this patch, a processed field recording of russian folk music performed by three dancing girls during the end-of-winter-party in the russian city of Cheylabinsk. I stretched a snippet of this recording, and processed the high and low frequency bands differently using various plugins inside RX 3. S1+2 play up to C4 (C5 in Iris), S3 plays from C#4 (C#5) upwards, running in Non-Retrigger mode and looping backwards/forwards. Bring in S2 using the Modwheel. Add random pitch modulation to S1 using Macro 3, control the modulation speed with M4. Check the Macro page to learn how the other assigned controllers affect the sound. Play long notes to fully explore the mysterious atmosphere of this patch.

*Resynthesized Meta Bowl*
The involved sample was produced by resynthesiszing a percussive singing bowl sound in Metasynth and playing back the resynthesized data with another singing bowl accent, manpulating the tuning and length of the harmonic content. S1+2 both use the same sample playing different segments and spectral selections, S1 runs in Non-Retrigger mode. The sub-oscillator adds a modified sine wave with some pitch modulation, bring in the sub using Macro 4. The FX section runs in Send-mode, add Chorus FX with Macro 1 (x), change the delay time for nice pitch modulation effects using M2 (y). M3 adds distortion to S2, M5 controls the reverb send. This patch can produce some amazing subbass frequencies too.

*Rooftop Violinist Beijing*
The involved field recording was recorded on the rooftop of a bell tower in the city of Beijing, there was a young woman standing there practising on her violin, probably a music student. I recorded her secretly from the distance, in the background there is the crazy traffic of Beijing going on. When she noticed me she blushed and ran away. S1 plays the isolated violin spectrals, S2 plays the inverted frequency selection of that section, bring in S2 (and the full sonic picture) using the Modwheel. S3 plays the end of the sample with a broad spectral selection, control the volume of S3 using Macro 3. Macro 1 (x) adds pitch modulation to S1+2, control the modulation speed with M2 (y). M4 controls amount of Delay FX.

*Spectral Mantra Split*
A dronish soundscape is used in both oscillators, S1 is mapped up to C3 (C4 in Iris) playing the bass range and some narrow spectral selection in the very high range, S2 is mapped from C3 (C4) upwards and plays a broader frequency seletion without the bass frequencies. Add temposynced pitch modulation to both oscillators using the Modwheel. Macros 1-3 control the involved Iris effects, M4 introduces a filter envelope assigned to the LP cutoff.

*Vastness*
This is the sort of sound I hear when looking into the clear sky at night. A long dronish soundscape made with a variety of plugins is used in all three oscillators. All oscillators are running in Non-Retrigger mode. The Modwheel adds temposynced amplitude modulation to S2+3. Macro 1 (x) controls amount of Delay FX, M 2 controls the cutoff of the HP filter, M 3+4 control amount of Chorus FX/Chorus speed.

*Waterphone Gong Texture*
The involved sample was made by tremolating on the bottom of a waterphone with a soft gong beater which sounds similar to a Thai Gong. S1 plays a more narrow spectral selection, S2 plays the entire frequency range and is tuned an octave lower. Tune it up two octaves using Macro 2 (y). Add noise-shaped pitch modulation to S1 using the Modwheel. Please check the Macro page to learn how the other 6 assigned Macros affect the sound.

----

There are now 269 patches including 5.6 GB of samples in this subscription. The price was upped to € 90 EUR.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*

It's time for a new set, here comes a demo for "Inside Piano Scape" from the upcoming subscription set no. 40:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F132016251&secret_url=false[/flash] 

URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/i ... -iris-demo


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Feb 3, 2014)

*2 patches from Set 40*

Two fresh Iris patches from the upcoming subscription set in one ambient demo:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F132975612&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*

Here are four fresh Iris patches in one demo - 100% Iris:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F133490347&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Feb 7, 2014)

Here are the release notes for set 40:

Iris Subscription Set40 uploaded on February 8 - 2014 containing 9 presets (201.2 MB) including:

*Cloud Cosmos*
A long granulated harp texture from Scattered Entity processed with various applications is used in all three oscillators. S1+3 have a very punctual spectral selection applied, S2 is playing a more broad and noisy selection. Control the volume of S2 using Macro 5. Inverted Macro 6 controls LP filter cutoff. The other Macros control FX. The Modwheel adds fast random pitch modulation to S1+2. S3 plays in Non-Retrigger mode.

*Cold World Split*
Electronic texure produced with Spectral and ÜberMod, S1+2 both use the same sample playing different segments and spectral selections. Overlapping split point is C3 (C4 in Iris). Modwheel adds temposynced pitch modulation. Macro 1 (x) controls amount of Delay FX, M2 (y) controls LP filter cutoff, M3 adds aliasing/distortion.

*Conjuring Drone Split*
The long sample used in this patch was produced by sending a physically modelled string texture into a multiband convolution reverb, using a different IR for each band: a female vocal cloud in the lowest band, a trombone texure played with plunger mute in the middle band and an electronic texture made with Cosmosƒ in the highest band. The sample has 2 sections, section 1 layered with different spectral selections in oscillators 1+2 - the sound while the impulse was playing, section 2 used in S3 - the decay phase after the release of the impulse, where only the 3 responses play to their respective end points. 
All oscillators play in Non-Retrigger mode. S1+2 have dedicated volume controls (Macros 3+4), as S2 is tuned an octave lower by default you can tune it up using Macro 6. M2 (y) controls LP filter cutoff, the other Macros control various FX. The Modwheel adds temposynced amplitude modulation (2 against 3 in the lower hald of the keyboard). Overlapping split point is C4 (C5 in Iris).

*Glassgong Texture Split*
This patch uses a long texture produced by mixing granulated glass sounds from Sonic Cinema with granulated Thai Gong sounds from Scattered Entity and processing this mixture with various apps. S 2+3 are layered in the lower half of the keyboard, forming a very tonal more electronic sound, mapped up to C3 (C4 in Iris), S2 playing in reverse and Non-Retrigger mode. S1 - a tinkling glass texture - plays from C#3 (C#4) upwards. S1 is a very long segment so play long notes if you want to hear it all. The Modwheel reduces LP filter cutoff and adds some distortion. Macro 3 adds pitch modulation to S1 (upper sound), control pitchmod speed with M4. M5 adds square shaped pitch modulation to S2, control mod speed with M6. The other Macros control various FX.

*Grain Meditation*
A meditative electronic texture is used in all three oscillators, S1+2 running in Non-Retrigger mode, are layered in the lower half of the keyboard, control the volume of S2 playing a broader spectral selection with Macro 3. The oscillators overlap between C3-C4 (C4-C5 in Iris), above C4 (C5) only S3 plays. Add temposynced random pitch modulation using the Modwheel. Moving Macro 2 (y) upwards introduces temposynced, random filter modulation. M1+4 control amount of Delay/Reverb FX.

*Inside Piano Scape Split*
The long textural/rhythmical sample used in this patch was produced by playing/treating an upright piano with two players, one player (me) playing on some very low keys (left hand) and inside the piano (right hand), the other player only playing inside the piano picking strings with fingers and coins. S1 plays up to C4 (C5 in Iris), S2+3 are layered playing from C4 (C5) upwards, S3 having the inverted spectral selection of S2. By turning up the volume of S3 using Macro 3, you will get the full sonic picture of the sound. The Modwheel introduces noise-shaped pitch modulation. Macro 1 (x) controls amount of Delay FX, use M2 (y) for delay modulation effects. M4-8 control various other FX parameters.

*Stick Guitar*
This patch uses 3 multisamples from Warped Strings for Alchemy, playing an acoustic western guitar with drumsticks. No spectral selection was made, so Iris is just being abused as a sample player in this case. Add pitch modulation using the Modwheel. The samples are looped back and forth so play some long notes for reverse effects. By turning Macro 2 (y) down, the filter cutoff is controlled by it's enevelope and the filter resonance is increased. M3+4 control attack/release time, the other Macros control various other FX.

*Tokyo Etnoparty Split*
Field recording made in a Tokyo city park on a Sunday afternoon during a public celebration, people drumming, playing flutes, cheering, dancing. The long loop is used in three keyboard zones, each one playing a different spectral selection. All samples run in Non-Retrigger mode. S2 plays up to C3, root C2 (C4/C3 in Iris) – S2 C#3-C5, root C4 – S3 C#5 upwards, root C6. The Modwheel controls the amount of Delay FX with very short delay times at a high feedback setting, sounding combfilter-like. Add pitch modulation with Macro 4, control modulation speed with M5. M3 controls release time, M1+2 (y/y) control amount of Distortion/Reverb FX.

*Trombone Plunger Stretchdrones*
A granulated trombone texture played with plunger mute from Sonic Cinema, extremely timestretched and manipulated, root notes at F2 (F3 in Iris). Each oscillator plays a different segment from the long sample, there are dedicated volume controls for each oscillator (Macros 3-5), Macro 1 (x) introduces slow amplitude modulation with slightly different LFO speeds for each oscillator so you can achieve evolving, always changing layerings. The Modwheel reduces LP filter cutoff, M2 (y) controls attack time. M 6-8 control amount of distortion/distortion tone and amount of Delay FX.

----

There are now 278 patches including 5.81 Gigabyte of samples in the subscription, the price remains at € 90 EUR. I'll send out the links in a minute.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Feb 25, 2014)

*3 patches from set 41*

Here is a track combining three fresh Iris patches from the upcoming set no. 41:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F136655823&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Feb 25, 2014)

"Ionian Ladder" from set 41:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucIedrpzyI0


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Feb 26, 2014)

*Cerberus*

Here is another track, rather dark, combining three new patches from set 41:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F136875762&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Feb 27, 2014)

Using a field recording made at a Tokyo train station in this patch:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=df-MZfaGnOY


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*

Demo for iris patch "Frozen Field Split" from the upcoming subscription set 41.
This patch uses a sample with an excerpt from a live performance of one of my orchestral works.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F137347062&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 1, 2014)

*Subscription Set 41*

Here comes the release-info for set 41:

Set41 uploaded on March 1 - 2014 containing 9 presets (226.8 MB) including:

*Cerberus Split*
In the lower half of the keyboard there is a drone sound playing, mapped up to C3 (C4 in Iris), made with sounds I programmed in Spectral and HALion 5. This sound is split up into 2 frequency bands (S1+3), control the volume of each band using Macros 3+4, add amplitude modulation to S1+2 with Macro 5, M6 controls amp mod speed. From C#3 (C#4) there is a mysterious sample with processed glass samples playing in S2, add noise-shaped pitch modulation to the glass scape with M7, control the speed of the noise generator with M8. All samples play in Non-Retrigger mode. M1+2 (x/y) control the amount of Chorus and Delay FX.

*Frozen Field Split*
This patch uses a sample with an excerpt of a live-performance of one of my orchstral works. S1 - mapped from C3 (C4 in Iris) upwards, root note at D#5 (D#6) - has vary narrow spectral selection of the first, calm half of the sample, the segment in S2 begins with a dark brass line, the main theme of this piece and then dissolves into spectral-ness. Both samples play in Non-Retrigger mode. The x/y-pad (M1+2) controls distortion amount/tone, the Modhweel reduces LP filter cutoff. Add temposynced amplitude modulation to each sample individually using Macros 3+4. M 5+6 control amount of Delay/Reverb FX. 

*Ionian Ladder Split*
The sample used in this patch was made with Endless Series and some other plugins. All oscillators use the same sample playing different segments and spectral selections, the selection in S2 is particularly punctual.
S1 is mapped up to C3 (C4 in Iris), S2 plays from C3 upwards. S3 - reversing the second half of the sample with a full frequency range - plays over the entire range, it has a LFO assigned to it's amplitude, control the overall volume of S3 with Macro 6 and the modulation speed with M7. The other Macros 1-5 control various FX parameters. The Modwheel introduces square-shaped pitch modulation to S1+2, +/- 1 octave with the wheel fully engaged.

*Modelled Hypno Glass*
The sample used in all 3 oscillators is a glassbell-like texure programmed in Chromaphone and processed with various pitch-shifters, delays and reverbs. The Modwheel adds random pitch modulation to S1+2. The x/y-pad controls amount/character of the Chorus FX, the inverted Macro 3 controls LP filter cutoff. Introduce amplitude modulation with M4, control modulation speed with M5, M6 controls amount of Reverb FX. The samples in S1+3 play in Non-Retrigger mode.

*Shopping Crowd In Minor Split*
A field recording i made in a Hongkong shopping area (Mongkog, it's crazy there), mainly people shouting, yelling, laughing. This recording was melodyned, all pitches tuned to a harmonic minor scale with all modulations removed and then extremely timestretched. S1 uses the first half of the sample with a broader spectral selection, mapped up to F3 (F4 in Iris), root note at F2 (F3). S2 playing from F#3 (F#4) upwards uses a more punctual spectral selection in the second half of the sample. This can be quite a hypnotic patch when you let the sounds play over a longer period of time.
The Modwheel adds distortion (recommended), Macros 1+2 control amount of Delay/Reverb FX, M3 introduces noise-shaped pitch modulation, M4 controls HP filter cutoff. Happy shopping!

*Spectral Float Split*
Processed scraping sounds performed on a Tamtam. The same sample is used in both oscillators, S1 playing from C3 (C4 in Iris) upwards, and S2 from C3 downwards. The Modwheel shifts the cutoff of the HP filter and adds distortion. The x/y-pad controls amount of Delay/Reverb FX, M3 intorduces pitch modulation, M4 controls pitch mod speed.

*Spectral Scrapes*
Spectralized scraping sounds performed on a Tamtam. The same sample is used in both oscillators, S2 playing the inverted spectral selection of S1. The Modwheel shifts between S1+2. The x/y-pad controls amount of Delay/Chorus FX, M3 intriduces temposynced amplitude modulation (2 against 3).

*Transportation Music*
A field recording I made in a Tokyo train station, standing next to a ticket machine and the barriers passengers have to pass to access the platforms. The same sample and spectral selection is used in both oscillators, S2 having an offset of about 12 seconds. Control the volume of S2 using Macro 3. The x/y-pad controls amount and time of Delay FX, play with it for introducing some crazy transitions between comb-fltering and pitch mayhem. Add pitch modulation to each sample individually and control the mod speed using Macros 4+5 for S1 and M 6+7 for S2. M8 controls amount of Reverb FX. The Modwheel adds clipping distortion (recommended).

*Waterphone Harmonics Split*
A long scape made with processed waterphone sounds is used in all three oscillators, each osc playing a different segment. S1+2 are layered playing up to C4 (C5 in iris), S3, mapped from C#4 (C#5) upwards, plays the second half of the sample backwards/forwards. Macros 1-4 control various FX parameters, M5 adds pitch modulation to S1+2, M6 controls the attack time of S1+2. The Modwheel reduces LP filter cutoff and adds distortion.

----

There are now 287 patches including 6.03 GB of samples in this subscription. The price has been raised to € 95 EUR.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*

I spent some hours in the deep woods yesterday morning to do some field recordings for the Iris subscription. Here is the demo for a first patch "Mystic Bird Calls":

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F139672161&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 19, 2014)

*In The Woods*

Here is another track using two new patches produced from/with unprocessed and processed field recordings from that session in the woods:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F140393341&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 20, 2014)

More sounds from the deep woods - Penta Woods:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7U0NlKAc-Es


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*

Here is the last demo track with patches from set 42 - "Melancholy Birds", combining three patches all derived from that field recording session in the woods:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F140716123&secret_url=false[/flash] 

Demo URL: https://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/ ... -iris-demo


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 23, 2014)

Here comes the release info for set 42:

Iris Subscription Set42 uploaded on March 23 - 2014 containing 10 presets (293 MB) including:

*Bird Pad*
The same long sample is used in all 3 oscs, a field recording which I recorded in the deep woods on a sunny morning in early spring. Oscillators 1+3 play bird samples with a distinct tonality, Osc 2 plays a bird sound with a glissando, Osc 1 is running in Non-Retrigger mode. Control volume/pitch of Osc 2 with Macros 3+4. M 1+2 (x/y) control amount of Delay/Reverb FX, the inverted Modwheel 5 controls LP cutoff. M5 introduces pan modulation with slightly different LFO speeds for each oscillator.

*Duck Loops*
The same long sample is used in all 3 oscs, a field recording of a bathing duck which I recorded at a lake in the deep woods on a sunny morning in early spring. The x/y-pad controls the volumes of the 3 oscillators, open the Mix window and watch the oscillator levels to see what's going on. Macro 6 controls the amount of pitch modulation applied to all ducks, M7 controls the speed of the pitch modulation. M3 adds some heavy distortion, M4+5 control amount and time/feedback of Delay FX. The inverted Modwheel controls LP cutoff.

*Harp Scape Split*
The sample of a glissando in major played on my celtic harp, originally sampled for my sound library Scattered Entity Vol. 1 for MachFive 3, processed with PitchFunk, VRoom, B2 and GRM Evolution for this patch, is used in both oscillators. Osc 2 plays the glissando part and Osc 1 plays the long FX tail. Overlapping split point is C3 (C4 in Iris). The inverted Modwheel controls LP cutoff. Macros 1+2 (x/y) control amount of Reverb/Delay FX, M 3+4 add temposynced amplitude modulation.

*Mystic Bird Calls*
The same long sample is used in oscillators 1+2, a field recording which I recorded in the deep woods on a sunny morning in early spring. The Sub-oscillator adds a noise-modulated sine wave to enhance the pitches of the mystical bird calls. Osc 1+2 run in Non-Retrigger mode, Glide is activated. The inverted Modwheel controls LP filter cutoff, Macros 1+2 control amount of Delay/Reverb FX. M 3+4 add pan modulation to Osc 1+2.

*Okarina Birds*
A field recording of a bird which I recorded in the deep woods on a sunny morning in early spring is used in Osc 1. Osc 2 plays a resynthesized version of that sample produced in Metasynth by playing back the resynthesized and retuned data of the bird with some Okarina samples from my sound library Granular Worlds for Padshop Pro. Osc 3 adds a calm pad sound programmed on my good old Z1 hardware synthesizer. The Modwheel reduces LP filter cutoff and adds Tube distortion. Macros 1+2 control amount of Delay/Reverb FX, M3 adds a tad of pitch modulation to S3, M5 controls the volume of S3, M4 adds pitch modulation to the bird in Osc 1.

*Penta Woods*
Osc 1+3 both use the sample of a field recording with chirping birds and working woodpeckers which I recorded in the deep woods on a sunny morning in early spring. Osc 2 uses a resynthesized bird ambience tuned to a pentatonic scale produced with Metasynth. The Modwheel increases the LP filter cutoff. Macros 1+2 control amount of Chorus/Reverb FX, M3 adds Delay FX, M4 introduces square-shaped pitch modulation to S2, +/- 1 octave with M4 fully engaged, M5 controls the speed of the pitch modulation.

*Woodpecker Trio*
The same long sample is used in all 3 oscillators, a field recording with woodpeckers which I recorded in the deep woods on a sunny morning in early spring. The oscillators are finetuned to 440 Hz. The Modwheel adds distortion and increases the HP filter cutoff. Macros 1+2 control the amount of Delay (temposynced) and Reverb FX, M3+5 add random pitch modulation to Osc 1+2, M 4+5 control the modulation speed.

*Woodpeckers Calling*
The same long sample is used in oscillators 1+2, a field recording with two communicating woodpeckers and some bird calls which I recorded in the deep woods on a sunny morning in early spring. Both samples play in Non-Retrigger mode, in Osc 2 the sounds plays backward/forward. The x/y-pad controls amount/tone of the aliasing distortion, the Modwheel adds random pitch modulation. M3 controls amount of Delay FX, M4 modulates various delay parameters. Inverted Macro 5 controls LP cutoff and M6 controls amount of Reverb FX.

*Woodworks 01*
Two long field recordings which I recorded in the deep woods on a sunny morning in early spring are used in Osc 1+2. In Osc 1 there is the sound of wooden accents, a bird building his/her nest inside a tree. In Osc 2 there is a bird repetitively singing a rising minor third accompanied by more nest building action. M1+2 (x/y) control amount of Delay/Flanging FX, M3 adds noise-shaped pitch modulation to the Bird in S2, M4 adds random pitch modulation to the wood sounds in S1. The Modwheel increases LP filter cutoff.

*Woodworks 02*
The same long sample is used in all 3 oscs, a field recording which I recorded in the deep woods on a sunny morning in early spring. In Osc 1 there is an angry bird alarming the rest of the family (I suppose she/he was afraid of all my recording gear). In Osc 2 there is a bird repetitively singing a rising minor third accompanied by nest building action and woodpeckers. Osc 3 has a very narrow, surreal sounding spectral selection of all the activities. The FX section is running in Send-mode, S1 is send into the delay, S3 is send into the reverb, all oscillators can be send into the aliasing distortion using Macro 1 (x), control distortion tone with M2 (y). The inverted Modwheel reduces LP filter cutoff, with the wheel fully engaged, you only hear the effect returns (as the sends are routed pre-filter). M3 adds pan modulation to all oscillators with a slightly different speed for each LFO.

----

The subscription now contains 297 presets including 6.33 GB of samples. The subscription price remains at € 95 EUR until the next set is released.+

----

EDIT: I just made another short impro video with the Iris patch “Woodpecker Trio“:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3ODpB0DIi0


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*

Here comes a fresh patch from the upcoming set no. 43. On April 19 we have the 2 years anniversary of the Iris subscription, approaching 300 patches, Iris lives!

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F144331500&secret_url=false[/flash] 

URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/f ... -demo-iris


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*

Patch 299 - quite a beauty it is:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F144483465&secret_url=false[/flash] 

URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/b ... split-iris


----------



## Ben H (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*



Sampleconstruct @ Sat Apr 12 said:


> Here comes a fresh patch from the upcoming set no. 43. On April 19 we have the 2 years anniversary of the Iris subscription, approaching 300 patches, Iris lives!
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F144331500&secret_url=false[/flash]
> 
> URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/f ... -demo-iris



Nice patch! 

Are you going to release set 43 on the anniversary?


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*



Ben H @ Mon Apr 14 said:


> Nice patch!
> 
> Are you going to release set 43 on the anniversary?



Thank's Ben  
Yes, I'll try to do that!


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*

Another patch from set 43 - "Simple Guitar":

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F144841427&secret_url=false[/flash] 

URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/g ... -iris-demo


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*

Here comes a rather wondrous track combining 4 new patches from set 43:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F145263198&secret_url=false[/flash] 

URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/i ... -patchpool


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*

So, it's the 2-year-Iris-subscription-anniversary today and here comes the release info for set 43:

Iris Subscription Set 43 uploaded on April 19 - 2014 containing 10 presets (206.3 MB) including:

*Bassoon Loops*
A basson phrase recorded inside a train waggon on our journey through Russia in 2011 with a russian orchestra. We (the film team) recorded an interview with a bassoon player for a documentary and he played some bassoon for this feature. I denoised the train rumbling from that phrase and made some cuts. Each oscillator plays a different segment and harmonic selection of the same sample. Root note is B3 (B4 in Iris). Each osc has a LFO applied to volume, with slightly different LFO speeds, so when playing long notes you will get ever evolving combinations of sound. MW introduces aliasing-distortion and Chorus FX. Macros 1+2 (x/y) control amount of Delay/Reverb FX.

*Blossoming Scape Split*
A sample made with a patch from my Spectral soundset Spectral Rays processed with B2 and other things is used in both oscillators, running in split mode, split point: B2/C3 (B3/C4 in Iris). Macro 1 (x) adds distortion, M2 controls LP cutoff. M3 adds Delay FX, M4 adds Chorus FX, use M5 to control chorus speed.

*Dark Screamer Split*
A sample made with a sound from my Alchemy library Framedrum combined with a sound from my Reaktor Bank No Boundaries for DRON-E, the Reaktor sound is being modulated by the "screaming" framedrum scape using GRM Grinder which is functioning as a vocoder in this case. Each oscillator uses a different segment and spectral selection of that sample. The sounds are split across the keyboard overlapping in the octave between C2 - C3 (C3 - C4 in Iris). Both oscs are running in Non-Retrigger mode. The Modhweel adds noise-shaped pitch modulation to both sounds. Maacros 1+2 (x/y) control amount of Delay/Reverb FX, M3 controls the cutoff of the LP filter. This one is spooky!

*Floating Guitars*
A long electric guitar sample, ethereal swells played with a volume foot pedal through a delay stompbox into two amps, furtherly processed with B2 reverb. Each osc uses a different segment and spectral selection of that sample. The Modwheel adds temposyced amplitude modulation to each samples, the LFO speeds are all different (2 against 3). Please have a look at the Macro page to see how the 5 assigned Macros affect the sound.

*Framedrum Surreality*
A framedrum texture from my Reaktor Bank No Boundaries for DRON-E processed with Trash 2 and B2. Each osc is using the same sample, playing different segments and spectral selections. Oscillator 2 is not following pitch (Fixed mode), it's pitch is being modulated by a LFO, LFO speed assigned to the Modwheel. The MW also adds random pitch modulation to S3. Each osc has it's dedictaed volume control (Macros 3 - 5), Macros 1+2 (x/y) control amount/speed of Delay FX, M6 controls amount of Reverb FX.

*Glocken Gong Clouds Split*
From C3 upwards the sample of a processed Glockenspiel hit is playing in Osc 2, From C3 downwards a procesed Thai gong hit is playing in Osc 1. The Modwheel adds random pitch modulation to the gong and temposynced pitch mod to the Glockenspiel. Macro 2 (y) controls filter cutoff, with M2 down you can adds temposynced filter modulation using Macro 1 (x). Add phasing FX using M4.

*Peaceful Land Split*
Osc 1 uses a sample made with a sound from my Spectral soundset Spectral Rays processed with a Molekular FX-patch from my Snapshot Bank DNA and crusherX. The sample is mapped from C3 (C4 in Iris) upwards. From B2 (B3) downwards Osc 2 is playing a timestretched electric guitar sample. Both oscs are running in Non-Retrigger mode. The Modwheel adds temposynced amplitude modulation to both samples. Macro 2 (y) control LP cutoff, with y down, add a filter envelope using M1 (x). The FX section is running in Send-mode. Macros 3+4 control the overall send amounts to each FX unit for each osc.

*Simple Guitar*
An electric guitar snippet recorded during the amp setup/mic testing for a recording session is playing in Osc 1. Add tremolo with Macro 5, control tremolo speed using M6. Macros 1-4 control various FX units, inverted M7 controls LP filter cutoff.

*Spectral Waterphone Split*
A waterphone sample from my MachFive library Scattered Entity processed with Molekular FX-patch from my Snapshot Bank DNA is playing in both oscillators. The root notes a set differently and S2 is only playing up to C5 (C4 in Iris). S1 is running in Non-Retrigger mode. The Modwheel increases the volume of S2. Macro 3 adds a tad of pitch modulation to S1, M4 controls modulation speed. M5 adds pan modulation to S2, M6 controls pan-modulation speed. M7 controls LP filter cutoff, M 1+2 (x/y) control amount of Delay/Reverb FX.

*Strange Land Split*
Both oscillators use the same sample made with a sound from my Spectral soundset Spectral Rays processed with a Molekular FX-patch from my Snapshot Bank DNA and crusherX. S1 is mapped up to C3 (C4 in Iris), S2 is mapped from C3 (C4) upwards and is running in Radius RT (time preserving) mode (set it to "Resample" to save CPU / to switch to normal sampling mode). The Modwheel controls HP filter cutoff and adds distortion. Macros 1+2 (x/y) control amount/speed of Delay FX, M3 adds saw up-shaped pitch modulation to S1, use M4 to control modulation speed. M5 adds random pitch modulation to S2, use M6 to control modulation speed. M7 controls amount of Reverb FX.

[flash width=650 height=600 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F1885866&secret_url=false[/flash]

----

The subscription price has been upped to € 100 EUR, there are now 307 patches including 6.53 Gigabyte of samples.

Happy Easter! arty: 
Simon


----------



## Sampleconstruct (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*

Here comes a demo for a new patch from the upcoming subscription set no. 44, Nightingale Scape. A nightingale has been singing outside my studio window for the last two weeks or so, last night I finally captured here beautiful singing on tape, so there will be a few nightingale patches in the next set.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F148045207&secret_url=false[/flash] 

URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/n ... bscription


----------



## Sampleconstruct (May 6, 2014)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*

Improvising with a new Iris patch "Oud Harmonics Texture" - as I just started sampling my new Oud I had to include an Oud patch in the upcoming set.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F148185645&secret_url=false[/flash] 

URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/o ... bscription


----------



## Sampleconstruct (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*

Here comes a rather cosmic demo track combining 5 new patches from the upcoming set. I had a long impro session live on tape yesterday using a plethora of synths and FX, then I isolated 12 samples from that session and irisised them, so here are some of those sounds:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F148621581&secret_url=false[/flash] 

URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/s ... bscription


----------



## Sampleconstruct (May 13, 2014)

Set 44 was just released, here comes the info:

Iris Subscription Set 44, uploaded on May 13 - 2014 containing 12 presets (262.6 MB) including:

*Big Filterscape Split*
Electronic texture made with various synths processed with patches from DNA for Molekular. Each oscillator plays a different segment from the same sample, overlapping split, S1 mapped up to C4 (C5 in Iris), S2 mapped from C3 (C4) upwards. The inverted Modwheel controls LP filter cutoff. Macros 1+2 (x/y) control amount of Delay/Chorus FX. M3 adds temposynced amplitude modulation to both oscillators.

*Bizarreness Split*
Electronic texture made with various synths processed with patches from DNA for Molekular. Each oscillator plays a different segment and spectral selection from the same sample, overlapping split, S1 (running in Non-Retrigger mode) mapped from C2 upwards (C3 in Iris), S2 mapped up to C3 (C4). The Modwheel adds fast random pitch modulation to both oscillators. The FX section runs in Send-mode, Macro 1 (x) adds distortion to the lower sound (S2), M2 (y) adds Delay FX to the upper sound (S1). M3+4 are dedicated reverb sends for each osc.

*Brain Pings*
Two electronic textures made with various synths processed with patches from DNA for Molekular. S2+3 use the same sample, a perforated percussive texture (Rattle Hits), S2 running in Non-Retrigger mode playing the full frequency range. S1 uses the percussive sample Brain Ping. Each osc has a dedicated volume control (Macros 4-5). Apply pitch modulation to S2+3 using the Modwheel. The FX section is running in Send-mode, Macro 1 (x) adds Delay FX to S2+3, M2 (y) controls various delay parameters. M3 adds reverb to all oscillators.

*Dark Droners Split*
Two drones made with various synths processed with patches from DNA for Molekular split across the keyboard, overlapping split point C3 (C4 in Iris). S2+3 are layered and play different segments of the same drone. The inverted Modwheel controls LP filter cutoff. Macro 1 (x) controls amount of Delay FX, M2 introduces temposynced amplitude modulation to all oscillators. M3 adds flanging, M4 controls flanging speed.

*Jetstream Droner Split*
Two electronic textures made with various synths processed with patches from DNA for Molekular. S1+2 use the same sample (Phase Droner) playing different segments and spectral selections, mapped up to C3 (C4 in Iris). S3 (running in Non-Retrigger mode) uses a long tonal, rather cosmic texture mapped from C3 (C4) upwards. The inverted Modwheel controls LP filter cutoff. Macro 1 (x) adds temposynced pan modulation to the upper sound (S3), M2 (y) adds temposynced amplitude modulation to S1. M3 controls amount of temposynced Delay FX.

*Nightingale Resynthed Split*
The resynthesized/metasynthed field recording of a lovely nightingale singing outside my studio window is used in all three oscillators, playing different segments and spectral selections. S3 is mapped up to B2 (B3 in Iris), S1+2 (running in Non-Retrigger mode) are mapped from C3 (C4) upwards. All oscs have a tiny bit of pitch modulation applied. The Modwheel adds aliasing distortion and Chorus FX. Macros 1+2 (x/y) control amount of Delay/Reverb FX, M3 controls LP filter cutoff.

*Nightingale Scape*
A processed segment of the field recording of a nightingale (only the repeqting notes between the verses) singing outside my studio window is used in all three oscillators, each osc playing a different spectral band and segment of the same sample. S1 plays over the entire range, S2 is mapped from C3 (C4 in Iris) upwards, S3 is mapped up to C3 (C4). All oscillators are running in Non-Retrigger mode. S1+2 both have a slow LFO assigned to their volume, so they fade in and out at different speeds. The inverted Modwheel controls LP filter cutoff. Please have a look at the Macro section to see how the 5 assigned Macros affect the sound.

*Oud Harmonics Texture Split*
A textural Oud sample recorded during the first sample session for my Alchemy library Aqualignum is used in both oscillators, overlapping split point is C3 (C4 in Iris), both oscs are running in Non-Retrigger mode. The Modwheel adds pitch modulation. The FX section is running in Send-mode, Macro 1 (x) adds Chorus FX to the upper sound (S2), M1 adds distortion to the lower sound (S1). M3 adds Delay, inverted M4 controls LP filter cutoff (post FX send, so the high frequencies are still coming through the FX returns), M5 adds reverb.

*Permutated Nightingale*
A segment of a field recording (with the singing pauses cut out) of a lovely nightingale singing outside my studio window, processed/destroyed with Permut8. The 3 oscs are layered and all play different segments and spectral selections of the same long sample. S1+2 are running in Non-Retrigger mode. The Modwheel shifts the oscillator balance towards S3. S1+2 have pan modulation applied, so the birds fly around the stereo field. Macro 1 (x) adds Delay FX, M2 is assigned to various delay parameters. M3 adds random pitch modulation to S3. M4 adds a strange reverb ambience.

*Stereo Hacker*
Electronic texture made with various synths processed with patches from DNA for Molekular, both oscillators are playing different segments and spectral selections of the same sample, osc 2 has pan modulation applied, osc 1 is running in Non-Retrigger mode. Each osc has a dedicated volume control (Macros 3+4), Macros 1+2 control amount of Delay/Chorus FX. The inverted Modwheel controls LP filter cutoff. 

*Stretched Valium Split*
Electronic texture made with Spectral, processed with a patch from DNA for Molekular, timestretched with RX3. Both oscillators use the same sample, both running in Non-Retrigger mode, overlapping split point is C3 (C4 in Iris). Modwheel adds Chorus FX. Macro 1 (x) adds temposynced amplitude modulation to the lower sound, M2 (y) controls LP cutoff, M3 adds Delay FX.

*Vivid Arp Scape Split*
Electronic texture made with various synths processed with patches from DNA for Molekular. All 3 oscillators use the same long textural sample, osc 1+2 are layered with an offset using the first half of the sound, S3 plays the second half - overlapping split point is G3 (G4 in Iris). The inverted Modwheel controls LP filter cutoff., with MW up the envelope modulation applied to filter cutoff becomes audible. Macros 1+2 (x/y) control amount of Delay/Chorus FX, M3 introduces pan modulation to all oscs.

----

Here is video with a patch walkthrough from set 44:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybLBNvtgUXs

The subscription price has been upped to € 105, the collection now contains 319 patches including 6.79 Gigabytes of samples.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (May 26, 2014)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*

Here is a fresh patch from set 45:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F151371781&secret_url=false[/flash] 

URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/d ... bscription


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*

Another track using several patches from the upcoming set no. 45 - 100% Iris:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F153247035&secret_url=false[/flash] 

URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/a ... bscription


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 7, 2014)

Here comes the release info for set 45:

Iris Subscription Set 45, uploaded on June 8 - 2014 containing 9 presets (231.8 MB) including:

*Ambient Guitar Scape Split*
The long sample of a repeated chord arpeggio played on an electric guitar processed with various things is used in all three oscillators.
Osc 1+2 are mapped up to C3 (C4 in Iris) and play the same segment but with inverted frequency selections. The Modwheel is assigned to the volume of Osc 2, turn up the wheel to get the full sonic picture. Osc 3, mapped from C3 (C4 in Iris) upwards, plays the reverb tail of the sample looped back and forth with a slow LFO modulating pan position. Macros 1+2 (x/y) control amount of Delay/Distortion FX, M3 controls LP cutoff, M4 introduces temposynced amplitude modulation to S1+2.

*Ebow Being Split*
Two samples with processed ebowed electric guitar split across the keyboard. S1 plays from C3 (C4 in Iris) upwards, S2 plays from C3 (C4) downwards. The Modwheel introduces temposynced pitch modulation. Macros 1+2 (x/y) control amount of Delay/Reverb FX, M3 controls LP cutoff, M4 adds Chorus FX, M5 controls various parameters of the chorus.

*EBow Harmonic Organism*
Two samples with processed ebowed electric guitar layered in S1+2, both oscs are playing in Non-Retrigger mode. The Modwheel adds Chorus+Distortion FX, Macro 2 (y) controls LP cutoff, M1 (x) introduces temposynced filter modulation. Balance tthe 2 oscillators using Macros 3+4, M5+6 add pan modulation, M7 adds Delay FX, M8 adds reverb.

*Ebow Lead Scape*
The same sample of a processed ebowed electric guitar is used in both oscillators, S1 has a dedicated volume control (Macro 1/x). Both oscs play in Non-Retrigger mode. The Modwheel adds pitch modulation. M2 (y) controls LP cutoff, M3 adds Delay FX, M4 adds aliasing distortion, M5 controls amount of reverb. Glide is activated.

*Ebow Mayhem Split*
The same sample of a processed ebowed electric guitar reminding of an alien animal is used in both oscillators, each one playing a different segment/spectral selection and split across the keyboard, the split point is located at C3/C#3 (C4/C#4 in Iris). Both oscillators are playing in Non-Retrigger mode. The Modwheel adds fast random pitch modulation to both oscs. Macros 1+2 control amount of Delay/Reverb FX, M3 controls LP cutoff.

*Echo Loop Layers 98BPM*
The long sample of an electronic rhythmical loop produces with Filterscape VA and various delay processors is used in all 3 oscillators, all oscs are playing in Radius RT mode which preserves the original tempo of the loop (98 BPM), if you want to alter the loop speed, switch to "Resample"-mode. Each osc has a dedicated volume control (Macros 3-4). M1+2 (x/y) control amount of Phaser/Distortion FX, M6 adds pitch modulation, M7 controls reverb amount, M8 controls various reverb parameters. The inverted Modwheel is assigned to LP filter cutoff.

*Guitar Monster Split*
The same long sample of a processed electric guitar is used i all 3 oscillators, each one playing a different segment/spectral selection and split across the keyboard:
Osc 2 - C-2 - C3 (C-1 - C4 in Iris), Osc 1 - C3 - C5 (C4 - C6), Osc 3 - C5 upwards (C6 upwards). S1+2 are playing in Non-Retrigger mode. The Modwheel adds temposynced amplitude modulation to all oscs. Macro 2 (y) controls LP cutoff, M1 (x) introduces temposynced filter modulation. M3+4 control amount of delay/delay time, M5 controls release time, M6 introduces distortion.

*Spectral Harmonics Split*
A drone/pad sound with rich harmonics made with Spectral and HALion 5, two samples at different pitches were produced (C1/C4), the oscillators in Iris overlap between C2 – C3 (C3/C4 in Iris). The Modwheel introduces temposynced amplitude modulation. Macro 1 adds Chorus FX, M2 (y) controls LP cutoff. M3 adds Delay FX, M4 controls release time, M5 controls reverb amount.

*TamTam Scrapes*
The sample of a Tamtam (gong) scraped with a drumstick is used in both oscillators, S2 playing the inverted frequency selection of S1 and tuned down an octave, both oscs are running in Non-Retrigger mode. The volume of S2 is assigned to Macro 3. The Modwheel adds noise-shaped pitch modulation. M1+2 (x/y) control amount/speed of Chorus FX, M4 adds delay, M5 controls delay time (tweak the knob for interesting pitch modulation effects), M6 adds reverb.

----

We now have 328 patches including 7.03 Gigabytes of samples in the iris subscription. I'll be sending out the links to all subscribers in a minute.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*

Here comes a demo for a new Iris patch from the upcoming subscription set 46, derived from a field recording I made in a Moscow church during an easter mass:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F156241811&secret_url=false[/flash] 

URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/e ... bscription

and another one:
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F156269143&secret_url=false[/flash] 

URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/p ... bscription


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*

Here is another demo track combining six patches from the upcoming set, which uses my new Psaltery as the main instrument for source samples.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F156537325&secret_url=false[/flash] 

Demo URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/l ... bscription

Here is a pic of the sampled psaltery (too big for this forum): http://www.patchpool.de/pics/psaltery.jpg


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 29, 2014)

Here comes the release info for set 46:

Iris Subscription Set 46 uploaded on June 29 - 2014 containing 8 presets (219.3 MB) including:

*Bowed Psaltery Melancholy Split*
S1 in the high register plays a long bowed psaltery soundscape repeating the same motif with variations, granulated and reverbrated. S2 in the low register plays a sample with layered and processed trombone swells borrowed from my HALion 5-library Sonic Cinema. S3 (also high register) only plays the reverb tail of the sample used in S1. S1+2 play in Non-Retrigger mode, split point is B2/C3 (B3/C4 in Iris). Control the volume of S3 using Macro 3. M2 (y) controls LP filter cutoff, M1 (x) adds Delay FX. M4 controls amount of Chorus FX, M5 controls chorus depth. The Modhweel introduces noise-shaped pitch modulation to the psaltery scape and temposynced ramp-up-shaped modulation to the brass sounds.

*Easter Mass Split*
I recorded the long field recording used in this patch during an easter mass in a Moscow church, packed with hundreds of people, priests and choir singers. The sample is split up into 3 segments with different spectral selections playing in the 3 oscillators. S1 mapped up to C2 (C3 in Iris). S2 mapped from C2 (C3) - B3 (B4), S3 mapped from C4 (C5) upwards. S2+3 play in Non-Retrigger mode.The Modwheel adds distortion. M1 (x) controls amount of Delay FX, M2 (y) controls LP cutoff. M3 adds pitch modulation to all oscs, M4 controls modulation speed.

*Plucked Psaltery Split*
A multisampled psaltery patch, using 3 plectrum-plucked notes split across the keyboard with some spectral action during the looped decay phase. Split points are F3/F#3 (F4/F#4) and overlapping at C5 (C6). The Modwheel adds a tad of pitch modulation, introduce distortion with Macro 3, control LP cutoff with M4. Smoothen the attack with M5. M1+2 (x/y) control amount of Delay/Chorus FX, M6 controls reverb amount.

*Psaltery Dots*
The soundscape used in this patch was created by sending one of my Spectral patches from Spectral Excursions into a convolution reverb, using a psaltery octave-texture as the impulse response. Both oscillators use the same sample, the spectral selection in S1 - playing in Non-Retrigger mode - is extremely dotted (took about 2 hours to paint - LOL), S2 uses only the reverb tail. Both oscs have dedicated volume controls (Macros 3+4), S2 can be tuned down an octave using M5. M1 (x) adds square-shaped pitch modulation to S1 (+/- 1 octave with M1 fully engaged), M2 (y) controls modulation speed. Macros 6-8 conrol amount of Chorus/Delay/Reverb FX.

*Psaltery Dream Scape Split*
The sample of a sequence with processed psaltery intervals is playing in S1+3, mapped from C2 (C3 in Iris) upwards, S3 using only the reverb tail. S2 mapped up to C2 (C3) uses a soundscape made by sending one of my Spectral patches from Spectral Excursions into a convolution reverb, using a psaltery texture as the impulse response. The Modwheel introduces square-shaped, temposynced (triplet-based) pitch modulation to S1+2, +/- 1 octave with the wheel fully engaged. S2+3 play in Non-Retrigger mode. M1+2 (x/y) control amount of temposynced filter modulation (also triplet based) and LP filter cutoff. M3 controls the volume of S3, M4 controls amount of Delay FX.

*Psaltery Drone And Riser Split*
A long processed bowed psaltery drone is playing in S1, S2 uses a processed psaltery arpeggio, overlapping split point is C3 (C4 in Iris). S1 plays in Non-Retrigger mode. The Modwheel introduces temposynced amplitude modulation to both oscillators. M1 (x) adds Phaser FX, M2 (y) controls LP filter cutoff. With M2 turned downwards, the slowly rising filter envelope becomes audible. M3 controls amount of Delay FX, M4 controls delay time/feedback.

*Psaltery Scale Scape*
A rising plucked psaltery scale processed with various things is playing in both oscillators, S2 looping backwards/forwards for reverse effects. The Modwheel adds random pitch modulation to both oscs, control modulation speed with Macro 3. The FX section is runnin in Send-mode, M1 controls delay send for both oscs, M2 (y) controls delay time/feedback. M4 controls LP filter cutoff, when dialed to the left it also reduces the reverb send amount, as Iris' FX sends are routed pre-filter, so if you want a dull/filtered sounds, also turn down the delay send. M5 adds chorus to S1, M6 controls the sustain level of S2.

*Psaltery Tremolo Duet Split*
Two psaltery textures with tremoli/repetitions are used in this patch. S1 plays a bowed tremolo, mapped up to B2 (B3 in iris), S2 uses a texture played with Glockenspiel mallets on one note. Both sampes play in Non-Retriger mode. The inverted Modwheel controls LP filter cutoff. Macros 1+2 (x/y) control amount of Delay/Chorus FX. M3 introduces pan modulation to both oscillators, control modulation speed with M4. M5 adds distortion, M6 controls the amount of reverb.

----

The subscription price was upped to € 110 EUR (paypal), the subscription now contains 336 patches making use of 7.25 Gigabytes of samples.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Aug 14, 2014)

*Best Of Iris Subscription Vol. 1*

I have been asked so many times by people with a subription phobia if I could not release smaller portions of my Iris subscription-library. Today I gave in and released a first excerpt:





*Best Of Iris Subscription Vol. 1 - Strings & Voices - 90 patches - 2.03 GB of samples.*

This first library excerpt comprises sounds which are derived from samples of string instruments (plucked and bowed) like acoustic and electric guitars, violin, viola, cello, piano, psaltery, harps, oud, mandolin and bowed vibraphone samples. Then there are patches making use of orchestral samples recorded during rehearsals and performances of my own orchestral music and some backstage recordings and you will find vocal patches with samples of solo voices, vocal textures, field recordings of temple monks and nuns, crowds, kids and even a singing sikh.

All samples involved are embedded in the presets using the "Export"-function in the Iris Browser. After uncompressing the downloaded RAR-archive just drop the entire download folder into "Iris Library->Patches".

A PDF-list with the licence agreement and detailed patch descriptions is included in the download folder and can also be viewed here.

*Specs:*



*90 patches - 2.03 GB of samples
*Delivery: download, RAR-archive in 2 parts for better download handling
*Price (paypal): € 35 EUR

You will find this library in the “Buy Excerpts“-tab on the Iris subscription page.

The demos below were made entirely with Iris only using patches from _Best Of Iris Subscription Vol. 1_
[flash width=700 height=500 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F46912204&secret_url=false[/flash]

URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/s ... iption-vol

Thank's for reading
Simon Stockhausen


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*

Here is a first demo for the next subscription set 49 - Cello Beauty Bed, I simply love my new cello 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F165026005&secret_url=false[/flash] 

Demo URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/c ... bscription


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*

Two more patches from the next set in this dark ambient track, if somebody is feeling depressed, better not listen 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F165333905&secret_url=false[/flash]

Demo URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/t ... -patchpool


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Sep 1, 2014)

Two new Iris patches from the upcoming set no.49 in this video - cello meets glass:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hy5lP6OrgWs


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Sep 6, 2014)

I just released set no. 49, here is the release info:

Iris Subscription Set 49 uploaded on September 7 - 2014 containing 10 presets (229.9 MB) including:

*Aftermath Split*
A remixed excerpt from a soundscape/cello texture produced for a musical theatre work I composed in 2013 is used in all 3 oscillators. Overlapping split point is C3 (C4 in Iris). Layered S1+2 - running in Non-Retrigger mode - focus on the high frequency bands, S3 plays a spectral selection of the lower frequencies. The Modwheel adds a tad of pitch modulation to all 3 oscs. Macros 5+6 are dedicated volume controls for S1+2. Macros 1/3/4 control FX amount, M2 controls LP cutoff. Glide is activated.

*Bird Chimes*
Convoluting a bright chime texture (made with Chromaphone) using bird sounds as the impulse response in a convolution reverb. Both oscillators use the same sample, playing different spectral selections/segments from it. S1 is running in Non-Retrigger mode, pan position in S2 is being modulated by a slow LFO, Macro 3 controls the volume of S2. Macros 1+2 (x/y) control the amount of temposynced filter modulation/HP cutoff, M3 adds stereo phasing, M5+6 control amount of delay/delay time.

*Broken Piano Strings*
Two broken piano string hits from my SoundPack Piano Destruction are playing in S1 (root: C2 (C3 in Iris)) and S2/3 (layered, root: G2 (G3)). The Modwheel adds heavy distortion. Macro 1 adds chorus FX, M2 controls LP filter cutoff and amount of filter envelope applied to the cutoff. With M2 down the envelope is fully engaged. M3+4 control amount of pitch modulation/modulation speed (slightly different speeds in all 3 LFOs). M5+6 control amount of delay/reverb, M7 is assigned to the release time.

*Cello Beauty Bed*
A long processed cello soundscape is used in all 3 oscillators, S3 - running in Non-Retrigger mode - has a slow temposynced LFO assigned to pan position. The Modwheel controls volume of S2 which plays a spectral selection of only the high frequencies. Macro 1 (x) controls amount of delay FX, M2 (y) controls LP filter cutoff. M3 adds a tad of random pitch modulation to S1+2. M4 adds chorus FX, M5 controls chorus speed/depth.

*Cello Cosmos Split*
A sample with timestretched and processed cello bass notes (low C) is used in S1, mapped up to B2 (B3 in Iris). S2 uses a sample with timestretched and processed cello flageolets, mapped from C3 (C4) upwards. The inverted Modwheel controls LP filter cutoff. As the FX section is running in Send-mode, you will still hear all frequencies through the FX returns when the wheel is fully engaged. Macros 1+2 (x/y) control the FX sends, M3 adds temposynced amplitude modulation to S1.

*Cello Harmonic Mist*
A soundscape with processed cello flageolets is used in both oscillators, S2 playing the inverted spectral selection of S1. The Modwheel introduces the sound in S2 and lowers the volume of S1. Macro 1 introduces distortion FX, M2 (y) introduces temposynced filter modulation and delay FX. Macros 3-6 control chorus and reverb FX, M7 is assigned to the release time in both oscs.

*Crystalline*
A crystalline drone texture made by vocoding two Diversion patches from my soundset Diversity 2 with each other using GRM Grinder is used in both oscillators, playing different segments and spectral selections. Both oscs are running in Non-Retrigger mode. The Modwheel adds temposynced pan/amplitude modulation to S1/S2. Macros 1/2 (x/y) control amount of delay/reverb FX, M3 introduces aliased distortion, M4 controls distortion amount/tone. Inverted Macro 5 controls LP cutoff.

*Glass Dream*
A shimmering glassy soundscape is used in all 3 oscillators, S3 having a dedicated volume control (Macro 3). All 3 oscs are running in Non-Retrigger mode. The Modwheel introduces Noise-shaped pitch modulation. M1 controls amount of delay/reverb FX, M2 controls distortion amount/LP cutoff. M4 adds chorus FX.

*Perforated Piano Clone*
Both oscillators use the sample of a processed physically modelled (british english) piano tone. With identical spectral selections, S2 is playing the sample in backwards/forwards loop-mode. The Modwheel adds Tube-distortion. Macros 1+2 (x/y) control amount of delay/reverb FX, M3 controls LP cutoff, M4 adds pitch modulation to S1, S2 has a slow LFO assigned to pan position.

*The Gate Split*
S1 only uses the high frequency bands of a long drone texture, this is layered with S2 which uses a strange glissando texture made with Diversion and Molekular, S1 has a slow LFO assigned to it's volume. Use Macros 3+4 to control the volume of each layer, tune S2 down an octave with Macro 6. S3 uses the lower frequencies of the drone also used in S1. Overlapping split point is C3 (C4 in iris). S1-3 are running in Non-Retrigger mode. The sub-oscillator adds a pulse waveform with a narrow spectral selection and some Noise-shaped pitch modulation, control the sustain level of the amp envelope with Macro 5. M1+2 control delay send/time, M7 adds amplitude modulation to S1. The Modwheel introduces temposynced amplitude modulation to S2+3.

----

The subscription now contains 366 patches including 7.92 GB of samples. The price for the subscription has been upped to € 120 EUR (paypal). Enjoy the sounds!


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool*

I just released the second excerpt from the Iris subscription series:





*Best Of Iris Subscription Vol. 2 - Soundscapes, Drones & Pads - 154 patches - 3.79 GB of samples.*

This second library excerpt comprises a wealth of ambient and cosmic soundscapes, huge and eerie drones, expressive synth sounds, surreal atmospheres derived from field and studio recordings, beautiful pads and some strange ambiences from a darker sonic universe.

All samples involved are embedded in the presets using the "Export"-function in the Iris Browser. After uncompressing the downloaded RAR-archive just drop the entire download folder into "Iris Library->Patches".

A PDF-list with the licence agreement and patch descriptions is included in the download folder and can also be viewed here.

*Specs:*



*154 patches - 3.79 GB of samples
*Delivery: download, RAR-archive in 4 parts for better download handling
*Price (paypal): € 58 EUR

The demos below were made entirely with Iris only using patches from _Best Of Iris Subscription Vol. 2_

[flash width=700 height=600 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F50119977&secret_url=false[/flash]


Demo URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/s ... bscription

----

You will find this excerpt in the “Buy Excerpts“-tab on the Iris subscription page (scroll down the page).


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool - excerpts available now!*

After recording a bunch of bowed cymbal samples yesterday (finally got a decent cymbal stand), here are two patches from the upcoming set no. 50 in one demo, using dry and processed bowed cymbal sounds:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F168422586&secret_url=false[/flash]


Demo URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/b ... -iris-demo


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: Annual subscription for Iris patches on patchpool - excerpts available now!*

Here is an ambient demo track combining 4 Iris patches from the upcoming set no. 50:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F169411139&secret_url=false[/flash]

Demo URL: http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/d ... -iris-demo


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Sep 30, 2014)

Here comes the release info for subscription set no. 50, so we have a little anniversary today.

Iris Subscription Set 50 uploaded on September 30 - 2014 containing 9 presets (185.4 MB) including:

*Big Wavetable Drone Split*
Big drone made with a Serum patch from my soundset Sonic Tabulator and B2. Both oscillators use the same sample, the upper keyboard region in reversed loop mode focussing on the higher frequency bands, the lower region playing the darker frequencies. Both oscs play in Non-Retrigger mode, overlapping split point is C3 (C4 in Iris). The Modwheel adds temposynced pitch modulation to both samples. The x/y-pad let's you control filter cutoff and filter modulation amount, Macros 3+4 control delay and phaser amount.

*Bowed Cymbal Duet*
Both oscillators use the sample of a bowed china cymbal with identical spectral selections, S2 playing in reversed loop mode. The Modwheel introduces random pitch modulation for S1, S2 has a constant Noise-shaped pitch mod applied. Please check the Macro page to learn how the six assigned Macros modify the sound.

*Bowed Cymbal Trio Split*
Cymbal hypnosis - S1 uses the sample of a dry/unprocessed bowed china cymbal, S2 and S3 (both running in Non-Retrigger mode) use 2 long electronic derivatives, the Sub osc adds a modified Pulse waveform. S1+2 are mapped from C4 upwards (C5 in Iris), S3 and the Sub play up to C4 (C5). The Modwheel adds a tad of vibrato when fully engaged. Macro 3 controls the volume of the Sub osc, tune the Sub with M5, M3 tunes the cmbals in S3 up an octave when dialed hard right. The FX section is running in Send mode.

*Dark Lurker*
The same long animated drone texture is playing in both oscillators in Non-Retrigger mode. The Modwheel adds temposynced amplitude modulation (2 against 3). Control LP cutoff with Macro 2 (y), add delay FX with M1 (x). M3 controls the volume of S2, M4 adds chorus FX, M5 controls chorus rate/speed.

*Penta Cymbals*
Bowed china cymbal stretched and retuned in Melodyne to a pentatonic scale. S1 plays a short dotted spectral selection loop, S2 lays out the entire soundscape in Non-Retrigger mode. Control the volume of S1 with Macro 5, tune it up an octave with M6, add Noise-shaped pitch modulation with M3. The Modwheel introduces temposynced amplitude modulation in S1. FX section is running in Send-mode, so M1 (x) adds delay FX to S1, M2 (y) adds phasing to S2. M4 controls attack time in S1, M7 controls overall LP filter cutoff.

*Psaltery Drone Split*
A psaltery plectrum tremolo from my sound library Ambient Strings for MachFive, resampled at -3 octaves with Kontakt and then processed with various things. S1 focusses on the lower frequency bands, S2 plays a higher spectral selection in Non-Retrigger mode, overlapping split point is C2 (C3 in iris), S3 is layered with S1 in the lower keyboard region and has a dedicated volume control (Macro 3). The x/y-pad affects multiple parameters, open the Mix-page while tweaking the pad to see what's going on where.

*Slomo Planet Split*
A long soundscape made from/with granulated potlid samples using crusherX and other things is used in all 3 layered oscillators, S2 running in Non-Retrigger mode. The Modwheel adds pitch modulation in all 3 oscs with different LFO shapes and speeds applied. The x/y-pad affects multiple parameters, open the Mix-page while tweaking the pad to see what's going on where. M3/4 control amount of chorus FX / chorus speed.

*Tuva Stretch Synth Split*
Tuva throat singing from my Alchemy library MetaVox timestretched with MacFive's IRCAM stretch mode and processed furtherly with various things. Both oscillators use the same sample, S2 running in Non-Retrigger mode, overlapping split point is C3 (C4 in Iris). The Modwheel decreases LP filter cutoff and adds Tube-distortion. Macros 1+2 (x/y) control amount of delay/chorus FX, M 3+4 add temposynced pitch modulation to S1+2 (saw up/down).

*Water Combs Split*
Two (multisampled) tonal texures made with a preset from my soundset Sonic Tabulator are playing in S1+2, S3 is layered with S1 in the lower keyboard region and plays a more dotted spectral selection of the end of the lower soundscape, it also has a dedicated volume control (Macro 3). S1+3 are running in Non-Retrigger mode, S3 has a random LFO applied to it's pan position, the Modwheel adds temposynced random pitch modulation to S1+2. Please check the Macro page to learn how the other Macros modify the sound.

Here are two new videos with patches from set no. 50:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPMHL6dfO9c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vg-we47CBO4

The subscription now contains 375 patches including 8.11 GB of samples, the price has been upped to € 125 EUR (paypal) - € 135 EUR (share*It), but for the celebration of set no. 50, here are 50 discount codes which can be applied on the share*it links-checkout, these will give you 33% off, just enter the code and hit refresh and the discount will be applied. The codes are valid through October 15:



"23C4-A"
"ZHMW-8"
"27S7-H"
"3MRU-S"
"3SXQ-N"
"3XCP-T"
"4DHH-D"
"4XE6-M"
"5FYE-R"
"6N2G-U"
"7RF6-5"
"8B5S-W“
"8X6Y-S"
"9795-F"
"B6K6-W"
"BEYU-W"
"BG48-M"
"CB8D-9"
"CGWA-B"
"DKBM-Z"
"DQ8E-W"
"E8TU-5"
"EBKU-2"
"FXJK-W"
"GVSW-S"
"HC3X-8"
"HMQ4-R"
"HWB7-Y"
"JU3Y-Y"
"JV5P-N"
"KX37-W"
"KZ6C-K"
"MVSK-7"
"MYPV-J"
"NETE-B"
"Q7FX-U"
"QDVR-B"
"TMNZ-Z"
"UCEZ-Z"
"UDRN-T"
"UFT9-M"
"UPFW-W"
"W7X6-B"
"WE9X-V"
"WEAG-8"
"WYAM-K"
"XBER-6"
"Y2ZC-B"
"YGV9-3"
"24AB-J"


----------

